# Inglot Las Vegas Haul



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 15, 2011)

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ I went back home to Las Vegas this weekend and stopped by the Inglot store. Please visit my blog for swatches http://narscupcake.blogspot.com​ ​ ​


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 15, 2011)

great haul! How do you like the inglot lipsticks?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 15, 2011)

The Inglot lipsticks are really good. They last really long on me. They have an amazing color collection.


----------



## babybluesnv (Jun 15, 2011)

ohmigosh..I live here in Vegas and have so wanting to get down to Inglot. I didn't even realize we had one until I checked their website and they have one in Town Square   I gotta get there   Do you think this makeup would work on 50ish skin?


----------



## heart (Jun 16, 2011)

Next time you go you should video chat with me in the store LMFAO.  Great haul Becca Baby!


----------



## soezje (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting, now I am very curious as well!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 16, 2011)

JC lmao hahahahha


----------



## abbygal (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice! I love your eye shadow choices! I was there in April and made my first Inglot purchase. I have since ordered 2x from the website. So far only shadows and lipsticks, but I'm gonna try blush next time.

  	babyblusnv - I am fifty-ish and everything I've tried works for me. There are plenty of color choices so you can choose whatever you are comfortable with for your palette. I haven't tried foundation and I probably won't (Dior works best for my aging skin!)


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 19, 2011)

BeccalovesMAC said:


> The Inglot lipsticks are really good. They last really long on me. They have an amazing color collection.



 	thanks! I'll have to check them out when I do my first order from them!


----------

